# PC (XP) fährt nicht mehr hoch



## Barmbek (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Bekannte von mir hätten gerne selbst heir um Rat gefragt, geht aber nicht, weil der PC nicht mehr hoch fährt.

Der PC ist zwei Wochen alt, hat XP, AMD-Prozessor 3000+

Von 20 Versuchen den PC zu starten klappt einer. Nach einer Weile hängt er sich auf und muss abgeschaltet werden. Darauf hin, lässt er sich nicht mehr korrekt starten. Das er arbeitet merkt man an der Kontollleuchte sowie am Kühler, aber es erscheint nichts auf dem Bildschirm.

Nach vielen Versuchen fährt er wieder normal hoch, aber die Probleme fangen mit dem aufhängen von vorne an.

Was könnte das bitte sein?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Barmbek


----------



## prax (21. Juni 2004)

Piepst er beim Hochfahren bzw. Einschalten? Versuch mal von der Windows CD zu starten. Oder bring ihn ganz einfach zum Hersteller zurück und lass ihn checken (falls du Garantie hast). Vieleicht liegts ja auch am Kühler.


----------



## Georg Melher (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,

was für ein Netzteil ist in dem Rechner, hängt sich der Rechner auch im Windows auf und kann man (wenn man denn bis ins Windows kommt) im abgesicherten Modus länger in Windows verweilen ?


----------



## Sway (21. Juni 2004)

Wie schon von prax erwähnt hört sich das sehr nach einem Kühler an. Netzteil, CPU oder Grafikkarte würde ich tippen. Es ist kein Softwareproblem. Du kannst ja mal im Bios nach dem er mal wieder anspringt mal schaun wie hoch die Temperatur von der CPU ist. Sollte es über 60°C liegen haben wir den Übeltäter schon. Es gibt im übrigen Programme mit dem man die Temperatur unter Windows messen kann. Da ich seit langen kein Windoze mehr habe, weiss ich leider auch nicht mehr wie sich das Programm schimpft 


p.s.: Wenn er 2 Wochen alt ist kann es sein das der Lüfter zwar läuft, aber der Kühlkörper falsch aufgesetzt wurde (keine Wärmeleitpaste/verkanntet)


----------



## Barmbek (21. Juni 2004)

Moin,

ich habe eben nochmals telefoniert und nachgefragt.

Der Piepston beim starten ist nicht zu hören. Beim Start klackert er etwas und die Lüftung springt sofort an.

Er arbeitet also. Er nimmt halt den Bildschirm und die Tastatur (grüne Lämpchen leuchtet nicht) an.

 Kann es vielleicht auch was mit Norton Security 2004 zu tun haben? Die haben diese Software nochmals von der Festplatte geschmissen und danach neu installiert. Danach hat dann das Theater angefangen.

Schöne Woche und Gruß
Barmbek


----------



## Barmbek (21. Juni 2004)

Muss heissen:

Nimmt Bildschirm und Tastatur nicht an.

Barmbek


----------



## Barmbek (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich soll zu dem ganzen Problem nochmals eine Frage stellen.

Wenn es der Lüfter sein sollte, wäre es kein Problem die Kiste wieder abzugeben, da ja Grarantie drauf ist.

Jetzt fährt der PC auch nach Hundert Versuchen nicht hoch.

Auf dem neuen PC befinden sich aber bereits sensible Dateien, wie z:B. E-Mails die für einen wahrscheinlichen Arbeitsprozess gegen den Arbeitsgeber benötigt werden.

Wie kann man, trotz wahrscheinlich defekten Kühler, die PC hochfahren um vor Rückgabe an den Händler diese Dateien (Mails) sichern? Gibt es da ein Trick?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe

Gruß
Barmbek


----------



## Cheris (21. Juni 2004)

Man könnte die Festplatte ausbauen und in einem anderen PC wieder einbauen. So könnte man die Daten auch sichern.


----------



## Sway (21. Juni 2004)

So eine "ferndiagnose" über dritte ist so ne Sache.

Wenn der Rechner nichtmal mehr anspringt wenn er kühl ist kann es auch ein Hardwaredefekt sein... (Mainboard, CPU oder so).

Nehmen wir mal an es ist der Lüfter. Dann sollter er nach spät. einer Stunde wieder anspringen... je kühler er geworden ist, desto länger hat man Zeit. Dann schnell daten sichern (Auf USB Stick oder Diskette, CD Brennen ist zu CPU lastig, sollte als letzte Möglchkeit dienen).


Achja, sollte der PC von einem Lokalen Händler sein, dann wird sie wohl kaum einen neuen bekommen. Die suchen meisst den Fehler und geben das "alte" Gerät zurück


----------



## LiquidLord (28. Juni 2004)

*Hi ho...*

Mein Freund hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Bei ihm ging es auch nur bei jedem 100 Versuch. Bei ihm lags an der schwachen leistung des Netzteils.

Steck mal CD, Floppy aus. Wenns immer noch net geht, lieg es wahrscheinlich an etwas anderem.

Wegen deinen E-Mails:

Wenn du Outlook benutzt, dann kannst du deine E-Mails und adressen ganz einfach sichern. Geh mit deiner Platte zu deinem Kumpel, wenns geht Impotier alle Mails und Adressen. Ansonsten kann man auch bei Outlook eine datei kopieren, in der alles gespeichert ist, ich weiß aber gerade nicht, welche genau dass ist. Wenn du aber dein Prob so lösen möchtest, schau ich gerne nochmal nach, welche genau dass ist. 


Ben


----------



## Barmbek (1. Juli 2004)

*Techniker war da*

Guten Morgen,

weil nun absolut nichts mehr ging, wurde das Gerät von meinen Bekannten reklamiert. Dank des Vorortservice kam ein Techniker von Siemens.

Das ganze Innenleben des PC ist hinüber. Den kaputten PC gegen einen neuen auszutauschen wurde abgelehnt. Jetzt wird vor Ort alles ausgetauscht.

Hat der Techniker eigentlich Recht, wenn er sagt, dass neue Computer dreimal repariert werden muss, bevor es einen neuen gibt) Ich war immer der Meinung, einmal ok, aber dann Wandlung. Liege ich da verkehrt?

Grüße
Barmbek


----------

